# Why does Adriana Lima date subhumans?



## Ozil (Sep 18, 2021)

inb4 betabuxx, she supposedly has a higher net-worth than both of them

I know her relationship with Marko Jaric is pretty well known here, but she hasn't dated anyone even close to her looksmatch surprisingly

Her 2 most recent s/o's 

Marko Jaric a 6'7.5 NBA player but does height really compensate for that ipd?






Metin Hara, who is shorter than her and literally a fraud spiritual guru that looks like an even lower T Ed Sheeran


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 18, 2021)

Shes just dating her looksmatch


----------



## Chadeep (Sep 18, 2021)

She has Ethnic mindset. Attractive girls dating subhuman whites.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Sep 18, 2021)

Tall guy probably fucks her good tbh thats the reason


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

Unironically personality probably


----------



## Ozil (Sep 18, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Tall guy probably fucks her good tbh thats the reason


Metin Hara is like 5'8 max, unless you're implying a tall giggolo who she made sign an NDA fucks her on the side


----------



## IHateMyself (Sep 18, 2021)

Money+status+personality


----------



## Ozil (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Unironically personality probably


That's what I think tbh, the singer named Lorde is similar too in her dating choices.
These kinds of women are obviously incredible outliers though.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Sep 18, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> Metin Hara is like 5'8 max, unless you're implying a tall giggolo who she made sign an NDA fucks her on the side


Talking about marko dude


----------



## Ozil (Sep 18, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Talking about marko dude


I know but I was saying as a counterpoint that her literal recent boyfriend is a manlet


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 18, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> Metin Hara, who is shorter than her and literally a fraud spiritual guru that looks like an even lower T Ed Sheeran
> View attachment 1321987


Metin Hara has nw0 hairline. Hairpilled yet again


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Sep 18, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> I know but I was saying as a counterpoint that her literal recent boyfriend is a manlet


She probably get tired hedonistic sexual lifestyle and used him as a romantic beta tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 18, 2021)

Sexual compatibility. This is the number one factor ppl here are oblivious to. You see couples mismatched like chico and his wife, Bateman and his, or OPs example and all ur autistic mind can think of is facial looks not matching. There are so many other factors in a relationship. For me and for these celebs probably, they know how sex can be vastly different from person to person. Sex is the most important thing in a relationship with another person so they pick someone they really fucking enjoy sex with. It could be the person has a huge dick or a tight pussy or willingness to fulfill a kink, etc. Something that not every GL person has. Once ur partner hits a certain looks threshold where u find them attractive then factos about sex and maybe even personality are what matters more than an extra 1 PSL point to their face

ffs u guys are showing ur severe lack of real world experience


----------



## Ozil (Sep 18, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Metin Hara has nw0 hairline. Hairpilled yet again


Doesn't matter because he is ginger, having a Celtic pheno in Turkey would be a death sentence tbh


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 18, 2021)

She has abysmal RMV.


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Metin Hara has nw0 hairline. Hairpilled yet again


But he has ginger hair which is worse than a slightly receded hairline


----------



## Ozil (Sep 18, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Sexual compatibility. This is the number one factor ppl here are oblivious to. You see couples mismatched like chico and his wife, Bateman and his, or OPs example and all ur autistic mind can think of is facial looks not matching. There are so many other factors in a relationship. For me and for these celebs probably, they know how sex can be vastly different from person to person. Sex is the most important thing in a relationship with another person so they pick someone they really fucking enjoy sex with. It could be the person has a huge dick or a tight pussy or willingness to fulfill a kink, etc. Something that not every GL person has. Once ur partner hits a certain looks threshold where u find them attractive then factos about sex and maybe even personality are what matters more than an extra 1 PSL point to their face
> 
> ffs u guys are showing ur severe lack of real world experience


I'm a 19 year old autist on looksmax I obviously have no real world experience tf do you mean

Also, yeah that compatibility argument would rule true for Jaric but Metin Hara doesn't reach no "looks threshold" he's average at best and low T, he has no sex appeal and on a side note I thought it was important to mention his height and the fact that Adriana Lima is at least 2" taller than him and probably wore the pants in the relationship


----------



## metagross (Sep 18, 2021)

This is a very rare, 1 in a 10,000 woman who probably doesn't care about looks TOO much. (although she probably still cares about looks somewhat, but not as much as other women)


----------



## Ozil (Sep 18, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> She probably get tired hedonistic sexual lifestyle and used him as a romantic beta tbh


She was supposedly pretty chaste on her views on sex but I don't buy it for a second lol, apparently she lost her virginity to Marko Jaric after they married but the reality of it is is that she probably lost her v-card aged 14 to the drug kingpin of the local favela, or some footballer


----------



## Ozil (Sep 18, 2021)

metagross said:


> This is a very rare, 1 in a 10,000 woman who probably doesn't care about looks TOO much. (although she probably still cares about looks somewhat, but not as much as other women)


Yeah, I agree but I always find it interesting seeing these women that lack superficiality


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 18, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> She has Ethnic mindset. Attractive girls dating subhuman whites.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 18, 2021)

She's old asf and already has 3 kids. The most important part of a goodlooking partner is that it gives you goodlooking offspring + status.

For life quality beyond that its better to have a good match personality wise than higher or lower psl.


----------



## Truecel14 (Sep 18, 2021)

Isn't this just basic blackpill shit lmfao. She was fucking chads all through out her twenties and 30s now she has 3 kids and wants to sttle down, she chose not to be with an attractive guy because she doesn't want him to have other options


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Unironically personality probably


this


girls that are staceylite and above don't really care about looks as much


most beckies know they'll never compare to a stacey so try get with higher tier men to try and convince themselves they are actually more attractive then stacey



stacey dates for personality and becky does it coz she is a stupid shallow insecure bitch




another example



she is actually more well known and richer then her boyfriend


----------



## one job away (Sep 18, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> inb4 betabuxx, she supposedly has a higher net-worth than both of them
> 
> I know her relationship with Marko Jaric is pretty well known here, but she hasn't dated anyone even close to her looksmatch surprisingly
> 
> ...


She could literally date anybody in her prime. For her she has an ABUNDANCE of not just high tier, top tier males who would have dated her. She has such an absurd amount of options that it doesn’t mean anything to her. She also doesn’t need any resources. She has everything herself. Dating a gl woman or men is mostly validation and satisfaction of being able to lock someone down like That. For her it’s no issue. She doesn’t need to pursue that. Humans want what they can’t have and don’t care about things they can easily get. That’s why her choice is hard to understand especially for people like us who focus mainly on shallow things like LMS.

This also Applys for most celebrity’s.


----------



## stamaster21 (Sep 18, 2021)

one job away said:


> She could literally date anybody in her prime. For her she has an ABUNDANCE of not just high tier, top tier males who would have dated her. She has such an absurd amount of options that it doesn’t mean anything to her. She also doesn’t need any resources. She has everything herself. Dating a gl woman or men is mostly validation and satisfaction of being able to lock someone down like That. For her it’s no issue. She doesn’t need to pursue that. Humans want what they can’t have and don’t care about things they can easily get. That’s why her choice is hard to understand especially for people like us who focus mainly on shallow things like LMS.
> 
> This also Applys for most celebrity’s.


wrong, notice the types of men she dated in her prime, and when she was childless, its simple shes older and has children and has lost most of her looks, so now those things like looks are less important to her.

you think when she was young she would date a guy who looked like this


----------



## one job away (Sep 18, 2021)

stamaster21 said:


> wrong, notice the types of men she dated in her prime, and when she was childless, its simple shes older and has children and has lost most of her looks, so now those things like looks are less important to her.
> 
> you think when she was young she would date a guy who looked like this
> View attachment 1322049
> ...


True.


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Sep 18, 2021)

i might give her a call rn we are kinda fwb


----------



## stamaster21 (Sep 18, 2021)

look at who they date when their young and hot and childless,


----------



## hebbewem (Sep 18, 2021)

I dont know that is but she might be demisexual


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 18, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> this
> 
> 
> girls that are staceylite and above don't really care about looks as much
> ...


saw a staceylite at woolworths with a 5ft7 low tier normie and she heightmogged him (she had a fat arse too)


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 18, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> saw a staceylite at woolworths with a 5ft7 low tier normie and she heightmogged him (she had a fat arse too)


i always go to woolies to walk around a look at the couples


it gives me hope lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 18, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> I dont know that is but she might be demisexual


demisexual is a made up sexuality


----------



## hebbewem (Sep 18, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> demisexual is a made up sexuality


Every sexualty is made up. And there 4.5 billion women some are necrophile pedophile lesbian and bisexual it wouldn't be suprising if that demisexyal was real


----------



## cloUder (Sep 18, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> She was supposedly pretty chaste on her views on sex but I don't buy it for a second lol, apparently she lost her virginity to Marko Jaric after they married but the reality of it is is that she probably lost her v-card aged 14 to the drug kingpin of the local favela, or some footballer


Reply


----------



## cloUder (Sep 18, 2021)

Truecel14 said:


> Isn't this just basic blackpill shit lmfao. She was fucking chads all through out her twenties and 30s now she has 3 kids and wants to sttle down, she chose not to be with an attractive guy because she doesn't want him to have other options


xd


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Sexual compatibility. This is the number one factor ppl here are oblivious to. You see couples mismatched like chico and his wife, Bateman and his, or OPs example and all ur autistic mind can think of is facial looks not matching. There are so many other factors in a relationship. For me and for these celebs probably, they know how sex can be vastly different from person to person. Sex is the most important thing in a relationship with another person so they pick someone they really fucking enjoy sex with. It could be the person has a huge dick or a tight pussy or willingness to fulfill a kink, etc. Something that not every GL person has. Once ur partner hits a certain looks threshold where u find them attractive then factos about sex and maybe even personality are what matters more than an extra 1 PSL point to their face
> 
> ffs u guys are showing ur severe lack of real world experience


Something I don't understand about you tbh.

You say slaying isn't worth it anymore. Doesn't give satisfaction sex means nothing if from slaying ect. Then why don't you date someone like ltr. You don't have to live in same house or anything if that's what bothers you. But someone who means something to you due to memories built together and connection you might make


----------



## Ozil (Sep 18, 2021)

o


LocalDanger said:


> Something I don't understand about you tbh.
> 
> You say slaying isn't worth it anymore. Doesn't give satisfaction sex means nothing if from slaying ect. Then why don't you date someone like ltr. You don't have to live in same house or anything if that's what bothers you. But someone who means something to you due to memories built together and connection you might make


It would be hard to want to LTR women after slaying them and realising their true nature, I can imagine how that would put someone off of dating women especially someone with the experience of Amnesia.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 18, 2021)

@Adriana Lima why do you date subhumans?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 18, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Sexual compatibility. This is the number one factor ppl here are oblivious to. You see couples mismatched like chico and his wife, Bateman and his, or OPs example and all ur autistic mind can think of is facial looks not matching. There are so many other factors in a relationship. For me and for these celebs probably, they know how sex can be vastly different from person to person. Sex is the most important thing in a relationship with another person so they pick someone they really fucking enjoy sex with. It could be the person has a huge dick or a tight pussy or willingness to fulfill a kink, etc. Something that not every GL person has. Once ur partner hits a certain looks threshold where u find them attractive then factos about sex and maybe even personality are what matters more than an extra 1 PSL point to their face
> 
> ffs u guys are showing ur severe lack of real world experience


You forgot social compatibility. All the guys she’s dated have been millionaires


----------



## Adriana Lima (Sep 18, 2021)

Because women dont care about looks also she doesnt believe in sex out of marriage also Marko Jarric is gl if you ignore his eye area


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 18, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You forgot social compatibility. All the guys she’s dated have been millionaires


the money and status pill are brutal ngl


----------



## Adriana Lima (Sep 18, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You forgot social compatibility. All the guys she’s dated have been millionaires


mommy is richer than them all


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> mommy is richer than them all


----------



## Adriana Lima (Sep 18, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1323502


wow she is pretty I can't even like ughhh such a warrior goddess quen


----------



## gamma (Sep 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Because women dont care about looks also she doesnt believe in sex out of marriage also Marko Jarric is gl if you ignore his eye area


She fucked dozens of men....


----------



## Adriana Lima (Sep 18, 2021)

gamma said:


> She fucked dozens of men....


Marko only she has said it herself trust me bro


----------



## gamma (Sep 18, 2021)

She dated Julian Edelman that is gl


----------



## Collagen or rope (Sep 18, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Shes just dating her looksmatch


tbh


----------



## MrGlutton (Sep 18, 2021)

any man has the capacity to romance a goddess as long as he's not a truecel.


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 18, 2021)

gamma said:


> She fucked dozens of men....


There are some religious people in Brazil who wait for marriage, football player Kaká also waited until he was married with 23.


----------



## gamma (Sep 18, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> There are some religious people in Brazil who wait for marriage, football player Kaká also waited until he was married with 23.


She had many boyfriends before marriage...do u think they didn't fuck....lol


----------



## Hikicel69 (Nov 24, 2021)

Only insecure beckies do Chad-Chasing jfl, Stacies or above usually go for statusmaxxed medium ugly type of guys.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Nov 24, 2021)

Hikicel69 said:


> Only insecure beckies do Chad-Chasing jfl, Stacies or above usually go for statusmaxxed medium ugly type of guys.


tbh most girls who care much for looks are usually just insecure with their own looks, I've noticed that in my romantic life


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 24, 2021)

I don’t know. It’s weird because she was engaged to Lenny Kravitz who’s a giga Tyrone but everybody else she’s dated has been a subhuman.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Nov 24, 2021)

metagross said:


> This is a very rare, 1 in a 10,000 woman who probably doesn't care about looks TOO much. (although she probably still cares about looks somewhat, but not as much as other women)


nah not 1 in 10000, more like 1 in 20 tbh, some girls honestly dont seem to care about looks ngl


----------



## AscendingHero (Nov 24, 2021)

Truecel14 said:


> Isn't this just basic blackpill shit lmfao. She was fucking chads all through out her twenties and 30s now she has 3 kids and wants to sttle down, she chose not to be with an attractive guy because she doesn't want him to have other options


THIS

THIS

THIS

One of the few actually legit posts itt. Many good posts itt thread ironically but this.















She spent her youth with some many high t chads and now she's looking to "settle down". Basic Blackpill 101, wtf has happened to the forum. Notice how all of them are high status chads. Actually gigachads in this case jfl.




MeeksPilled said:


> She was supposedly pretty chaste on her views on sex but I don't buy it for a second lol, apparently she lost her virginity to Marko Jaric after they married but the reality of it is is that she probably lost her v-card aged 14 to the drug kingpin of the local favela, or some footballer


This




Amnesia said:


> ffs u guys are showing ur severe lack of real world experience


Tbh


----------



## AscendingHero (Nov 24, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I don’t know. It’s weird because she was engaged to Lenny Kravitz who’s a giga Tyrone but everybody else she’s dated has been a subhuman.
> View attachment 1415505


Gigatyrone jfl

And no she's been with chads all her life.














She's been with chads all her life. Looking to settle down not to mention she hit 40, her smv has gone down. Securing high status wealthy gigachads is no longer easy+not worth it.

JFL at the comments itt. Also she probably has an insanely high body count, jfl at her saying she was a virgin in her mid 20's. From the footballer or drug kingpin in the favela to omega chads (carmack, and the list goes on, god knows what happens behind closed doors)

I mean what do you expect, she's a gigastacy living in 2021. Don't let her now dating subhumans at a 40 y/o and letting the media highlight her with low t normie fags derail her true actions.

@gamma
@Gargantuan
@Frank Jack
@germanlooks
@Amnesia
@StrangerDanger
@MeeksPilled
@ecstazy


----------



## AscendingHero (Nov 24, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> I don’t know. It’s weird because she was engaged to Lenny Kravitz who’s a giga Tyrone but everybody else she’s dated has been a subhuman.
> View attachment 1415505


Engaged?! 

magine the dopamine being with one of if not the most beautiful female on earth of all time. Sigh, i'll never have this.


----------



## datboijj (Nov 24, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Gigatyrone jfl
> 
> And no she's been with chads all her life.
> View attachment 1415787
> ...


finally someone who makes sense in the thread


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 24, 2021)

Medium ugly pill


----------



## Ozil (Nov 25, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Gigatyrone jfl
> 
> And no she's been with chads all her life.
> View attachment 1415787
> ...


It's funny how her most famous and publicised relationships are mainly with Jaric and Hara (Kravitz as well but mainly for his status and the age gap) meanwhile her relationships with actual Chads weren't as publicised. The media subconsciously admitting to how ridiculous it seemed for a former gigastacy to be in an LTR with ugly low t men lol.

It's like they are blackpilled in a sense.


----------



## Lihito (Nov 27, 2021)

Deleted member 10615 said:


> this
> 
> 
> girls that are staceylite and above don't really care about looks as much
> ...


Brb stacymaxxing


----------



## Lihito (Nov 27, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> saw a staceylite at woolworths with a 5ft7 low tier normie and she heightmogged him (she had a fat arse too)


Balkan tier relationship


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 27, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> That's what I think tbh, the singer named Lorde is similar too in her dating choices.
> These kinds of women are obviously incredible outliers though.


not really


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 4, 2022)

Deleted member 14667 said:


> i might give her a call rn we are kinda fwb


Same bro, I got hella contacts


----------



## Ynot (Feb 4, 2022)

Donkey cock prob


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ynot said:


> Donkey cock prob


there has to be better looking options, right? shes a statusmaxxed gigastacy ffs


----------



## Ynot (Feb 4, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> there has to be better looking options, right? shes a statusmaxxed gigastacy ffs


Idk bro, men have the advantage of compensating for facial aesthetics with money, status, height, size, charisma…


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ynot said:


> Idk bro, men have the advantage of compensating for facial aesthetics with money, status, height, size, charisma…


Lima has money and status, shes fairly tall for a female too... I have no idea tbh. Stacies are kinda dumb


----------



## Ynot (Feb 4, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> there has to be better looking options, right? shes a statusmaxxed gigastacy ffs


Hypergamy is still


Ethereal said:


> there has to be better looking options, right? shes a statusmaxxed gigastacy ffs


brootal


Ethereal said:


> Lima has money and status, shes fairly tall for a female too... I have no idea tbh. Stacies are kinda dumb


yh but women tend to be attracted to status quite a lot. Men don’t give a fuck, we just want a hot and reasonably nice woman


----------



## Ynot (Feb 4, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Lima has money and status, shes fairly tall for a female too... I have no idea tbh. Stacies are kinda dumb


Ignore the first 2 replies. I had an autistic spasm


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ynot said:


> Hypergamy is still
> 
> brootal
> 
> yh but women tend to be attracted to status quite a lot. Men don’t give a fuck, we just want a hot and reasonably nice woman


I gotta statusmaxx tbh


----------



## Ynot (Feb 4, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> I gotta statusmaxx tbh


But you need charisma, money, size, masculinity and acceptable looks, to actually attract high quality women to go with status bro (assuming you don’t have a chad face)


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ynot said:


> But you need charisma, money, size, masculinity and acceptable looks, to actually attract high quality women to go with status bro (assuming you don’t have a chad face)


Im gonna tiktokmaxx


----------



## MrGlutton (Feb 4, 2022)

why the fuck are you worrying about who she dates, you cringe weird incel


----------



## OldRooster (Feb 4, 2022)

Possibilities:
1. She is very religious. It would be counter to her religious beliefs to be with a man whom had sex with dozens of women. She dates tall ugly to avoid that problem.
2. She has bad eyesite


----------



## currylightskin (Feb 5, 2022)

Women want chad but also want someone who they can control. Chads aren't easy to control. So they opt for normies


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

currylightskin said:


> Women want chad but also want someone who they can control. Chads aren't easy to control. So they opt for normies


i disagree, I think they want someone that controls them and leads them on


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 5, 2022)

OldRooster said:


> Possibilities:
> 1. She is very religious. It would be counter to her religious beliefs to be with a man whom had sex with dozens of women. She dates tall ugly to avoid that problem.
> 2. She has bad eyesite


she has bad eyesite


----------



## Amnesia (Feb 5, 2022)

Honestly this thread is a big display of the autism and retardedness of many users here. It's like you guys can't comprehend there might be any other reason to date someone than their looks. The responses here reek of virgins with no experience at all in LTRs or even being with a woman for an extended period of time


----------



## Lihito (Mar 28, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Sexual compatibility. This is the number one factor ppl here are oblivious to. You see couples mismatched like chico and his wife, Bateman and his, or OPs example and all ur autistic mind can think of is facial looks not matching. There are so many other factors in a relationship. For me and for these celebs probably, they know how sex can be vastly different from person to person. Sex is the most important thing in a relationship with another person so they pick someone they really fucking enjoy sex with. It could be the person has a huge dick or a tight pussy or willingness to fulfill a kink, etc. Something that not every GL person has. Once ur partner hits a certain looks threshold where u find them attractive then factos about sex and maybe even personality are what matters more than an extra 1 PSL point to their face
> 
> ffs u guys are showing ur severe lack of real world experience


Its over for this non NT forum


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Mar 28, 2022)

Because she finds herself subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 18045 (Mar 28, 2022)

She still went for a white guy not a curry


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jun 3, 2022)

Ozil said:


> It's funny how her most famous and publicised relationships are mainly with Jaric and Hara (Kravitz as well but mainly for his status and the age gap) meanwhile her relationships with actual Chads weren't as publicised. The media subconsciously admitting to how ridiculous it seemed for a former gigastacy to be in an LTR with ugly low t men lol.
> 
> It's like they are blackpilled in a sense.


cope marko is an actual chad


----------

